# Tastatur Event auserhalb des fokuses aufnehmen



## sence (13. Sep 2009)

Guten Tag,

Wie ist es möglich ein Tastatur Event, auserhalb der Java Umgebung (applikation ist minimiert) zu empfangen.
Es geht um darum dass ich ein programm geschrieben habe, welches wiederkehrende Texte speichert und bei bedarf in das Clipboard ablegt.

nun würde ich gerne, wenn die Mitarbeiter das Programm gestartet haben, um nicht immer neu das programm öffnen zu müssen und Ihren einzufügenden Text anzuklicken , diesen per Tastatur code: strg + num0-9 in das Clipboard kopieren.

also das programm ist minimiert und wenn strg + num0 gedrückt wird, will ich den wert 0 ins clipboard laden.

(geht mir nur darum wie ich diese events abfangen kann.)

-------------
denke mir irgendwas in der Richtung, dass wenn mein Programm geladen wird, ein lauscher fest auf die Systemtastatur aktiviert wird.
und wenn meine "tasten" (strg + numx) gedrückt wurden dass ich dieses event abfange mit meiner Anwendung.

Vielen dank


----------



## Wildcard (13. Sep 2009)

Geht nur Plattformabhängig über die API des jeweiligen Betriebssystems.


----------



## sence (13. Sep 2009)

Hey,

Gibt es dazu nen Link, den ich mir anschauen kann, oder ein Stichwort, wonach ich suchen kann ?

Vielen Dank schonmal
greets marco


----------



## eRaaaa (13. Sep 2009)

global keylistener zum beispiel, oder schau mal hier vorbei(windows):
SoftK.de | Stefan Kiesel - JGlobalKeyListener


----------



## ATreus (17. Sep 2009)

Vielleicht ist das eine Lösung:


```
Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getSystemEventQueue().push(new EventQueue() {
			@Override
			protected void dispatchEvent(AWTEvent event) {
				if (event instanceof KeyEvent) {
					KeyEvent keyEvent = (KeyEvent) event;
					InputHandler.this.keyEvent(keyEvent);
				}
				if (event instanceof MouseEvent) {
					MouseEvent mouseEvent = (MouseEvent) event;
					InputHandler.this.mouseEvent(mouseEvent);
				}
				super.dispatchEvent(event);
			}
		});
```

Grüße,
Andreas


----------

